# Old link?



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

Does anyone remember the link we had on here years goes, it was discribing 'our journey so far' it had music playing in the background and the picture kept changing with short sentences about a couples jouney through infertility? 
I'd like to show my sister it but i can't find it anywhere?

Thanx
Kim.x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi hun I think it's called empty arms try that on here and on Google

Sx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Thank you Purple72,

I've found it now, i couldn't remember the name of it.

Here's the link if anyone else wants to watch it again.

Kim.x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45601.0
( located on introductions)


----------

